# Tommy, Question on a plugging rod



## luyber (Feb 10, 2008)

Tommy,

Moving back up to South Jersey this fall and thinking about buy a longer plugging rod (10-12 ft) to get a little more distance than my 9fter is giving me. Something to handle medium to large plugs (3/4 to 2 ounces) and 1-4 ounce metal. Leaning toward a spinning rod due to using mostly at night in sand and on the rocks. Also would like it to double as a spanish rod. Would the estuary fit the bill? Is it a "heavy" blank; may be casting for several hours at a time. Does AFAW built factory spinning rods to due they have to be built? Thanks.

BTW Purchased a never used AFAW Beach factory rod second hand and absolutely love it! Different action than my purglas 400-4 however really started to dial it in prior to my deployment. I seem to have to slow my cast down a bit and let the rod do more of the work. Should be back the end of May. Hoping there might still be some drum around on HI. If you have any extra rod bags or cases around for a Beach let me know, I might be interested in purchasing one. 

Todd


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

The 11' Estuary is a GREAT rod for throwing 1-3 oz plugs and metal. I am out of them now but Steve Austin in Fla. may have some.

[email protected]

Tommy


----------

